# Red welts after hgh pin



## Smash1969 (Jan 31, 2018)

I got some hgh from a domestic source.  Started pinning 2 iu's daily about 2 weeks ago.  Around 4 or 5 days ago I started  getting these big red welts at my injection sites.  They're swollen and sore.  Could I be allergic to this growth?  First time I've pinned any kind of growth.


----------



## Smash1969 (Feb 6, 2018)

Nobody has any insight into this problem?  Started a new vial, and the welts are not as bad so far.  Seems like when I pin it deeper into the fat layer, the welts aren't as bad.  When I pinch the skin and pin closer to the skin, it welts up.


----------



## heckler7 (Feb 10, 2018)

are you pinning subq? thats strange a couple of iu's is nothing


----------



## GYMnTONIC (Feb 10, 2018)

Yes over the years I have heard this complaint very very often.

I have experienced it. In my experience it happened more with lower quality HGH.  The HGH still did work though.  

There are various theories on this subject which could be correct.  I have never seen medical evidence to prove exactly what this is from.

I have seen this happen as well with IGF1-lr3 in the past.


----------



## heckler7 (Feb 10, 2018)

WesleyInman said:


> Yes over the years I have heard this complaint very very often.
> 
> I have experienced it. In my experience it happened more with lower quality HGH.  The HGH still did work though.
> 
> ...


what are you basing quality on?


----------



## VictorZ06 (Feb 12, 2018)

You sure it's 191aa??



/V


----------



## AllesT (Feb 14, 2018)

The red welps is called cellulitis. Look it up. My friend had it once but it was caused by not injecting deep enough.


----------



## heckler7 (Feb 18, 2018)

AllesT said:


> The red welps is called cellulitis. Look it up. My friend had it once but it was caused by not injecting deep enough.


possibilty, but I dont think thats the case here


----------



## bomb_r2 (Feb 18, 2018)

To cover the obvious , you are using clean new pins each time & washing your hands and swabbing the injection site correct?


----------



## Smash1969 (Feb 20, 2018)

Well, I think this is fairly high quality growth.  It comes highly recommended by several guys I know that have been doing it for a bit.  


Victor, I'm as sure this is 191 as I am the tren and test I have is legit.  But anything is possible right?


I don't think it's cellulitis.  Cellulitis is an infection.  This doesn't act like an infection.  More like an allergic reaction.


I use a new 'slin pin for every shot.  I am kinda weird about cleanliness.  Basically lay out a sterile field every time I pin.  I worked as a Microbiologist for a while, so I know aseptic technique.  Swab my vial, and pin site every time...etc . 


Following up.....I've been pinning deeper and it hasn't been doing it.  If I pinch the skin and pin close to the skin, it welts up and bruises.  If I go in at about a 45 degree angle and get it in deeper, it doesn't do it.  I will sometimes have a sore spot...but no welting.  I can't help but wonder if I'm just hiding it though.  So I'm just going to keep pinning it deep and see how it goes.


----------



## heckler7 (Feb 24, 2018)

Smash1969 said:


> Following up.....I've been pinning deeper and it hasn't been doing it.  If I pinch the skin and pin close to the skin, it welts up and bruises.  If I go in at about a 45 degree angle and get it in deeper, it doesn't do it.  I will sometimes have a sore spot...but no welting.  I can't help but wonder if I'm just hiding it though.  So I'm just going to keep pinning it deep and see how it goes.


what size pin are you using, I pin insulin 5-6 times a day and noticed that the smaller gauge pin 4mm 32g can be irritating I prefer 6mm 30g


----------



## Smash1969 (Feb 26, 2018)

Heckler, I'm using a 28g slin pin .


----------



## heckler7 (Feb 26, 2018)

Smash1969 said:


> Heckler, I'm using a 28g slin pin .


28 never heard of that size for slin, whats the length. and where are you stick yourself


----------



## Johnjohn1977 (Feb 26, 2018)

I use 31 gauge 8mm I believe that 28 gauge could be ruff on daily injections. That could be why your seeing the red marks 

granabolic.is  granabolic@protonmail.com


----------



## Smash1969 (Feb 27, 2018)

These are what the doc prescribed me for my allergy shots that I never finished.  They are a one piece, 28gX1/2" insulin syringe.  I know several other guys that use them and don't have the same problem I am.  I just ordered a shit ton of 29g too.  I am injecting in different areas around my abdomen.  I pick a different site ever day.  Alternate sides.


----------



## Sumner23 (Mar 2, 2018)

Yes I had the same thing a couple years ago ... it was sub Q ... but I got the same things , however it happened once I. A while with several sources , so I don?t think it is a certain lab ... sorry wish I had a better answer , but it happened to me a few times ...  no rime or reason


----------



## AllesT (Mar 8, 2018)

Smash1969 said:


> I got some hgh supplement from a domestic source. Started pinning 2 iu's daily about 2 weeks ago. Around 4 or 5 days ago I started getting these big red welts at my injection sites. They're swollen and sore. Could I be allergic to this growth? First time I've pinned any kind of growth.



Try varying the amount of water you mix, sometimes a weaker concentration stops them, and sometimes a stronger concentration does. You'll just have to experiment a bit.


----------

